

Show HN: Open-source SIMD-accelerated math library for C/C++/C#/Java/FORTRAN - Marat_Dukhan
http://www.yeppp.info

======
aylons
Great! Will test it this week.

When I was trying to compile GnuRadio for the BeagleBone, I ran into problems
just at the SIMD functions for the ARM processor. If it works there, I'll
finally have my chance to give back to GnuRadio.

~~~
Marat_Dukhan
Thank you! Please let me know if you run into issues about using Yeppp! with
your project.

------
X4
Great, thanks for this awesome contribution!

